# Fische platzen auf beim Braten!



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

Hallo!#h


Gestern Abend hab ich meinen Fang (3 Saiblinge und eine Forelle) in Mehl gewendet und anschließend frisch gebraten.

Dabei ist aber bei allen vier Fischen die Haut der Länge nach aufgerissen.
Woran kann das liegen?

Ich benutze eine extragroße ovale Fischbratpfanne und nehme zum Braten Rapsöl.

*- Ist es besser die Fische vorher noch in gequirltem Ei zu baden?*

Da ich aber anschließend die Tierchen in Essig eingelegt habe und 5 Tage ziehen lassen will, dachte ich, dass Ei da vielleicht nicht sooo prickelnd ist.|kopfkrat

*- Oder hab ich schlichtweg zuviel Öl genommen?

*Etwa 1/2 cm hoch in der Pfanne.

*- Oder war die Temperatur zu hoch?

*Hab eigentlich wie immer das Öl erst heiß gemacht, so dass der Fisch beim Reinlegen halt anfängt zu brutzeln.
Und dann auf die Hälfte zurückgedreht...#c

Seltsamerweise hat das sonst immer gut funktioniert.

Komisch auch, dass nur die Seite, mit der ich den Fisch zuerst angebraten habe, so stark zerrissen ist.
Die andere Seite blieb dann komplett!

Sonst hab ich den Fisch meist erst am nächsten Tag gebraten oder eben aus der Kühlung geholt.
Diese Fische allerdings waren ne Stunde vorher noch im Wasser!|supergri

*- Vielleicht einfach zu frisch???|kopfkrat


*


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

ich denke mal es lag daran, dass der Fisch zu frisch war.
Ich lege meinen Fisch immer einen Tag in die Kühlung.

Es kann natürlich auch an der zu heissen Pfanne gelegen haben, da du ja schreibst, dass die zweite Seite nicht mehr aufgeplatzt ist.
Lag es entweder daran, dass die zweite Seite schon etwas angebraten gewesen ist oder die Temperatur in der Pfanne doch etwas geringer als beim  anbraten der ersten Seite war. 

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Squirrelina (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

also du hast alles richtig gemacht....sind halt super frisch da passiert das mal.....richtig heiß muss die pfanne ja sein udn wenn du nun ein ganz saftigen frischen fisch hast und der dort rein kommt und nicht gekühlt ist nimmt der die hitze schnell auf eben zu schnell das die haut mit dem denen hinterher kommt und dann der riss!!!!!

sieht nicht perfekt aus aber dem geschmack macht das kein abbruch....

was vielleicht noch besser ist etwas weniger öl nehmen ein halber zentimeter ist schon viel ich mache immer soviel rein das ein ganz dünner film in der pfanne ist....


----------



## Franky (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

Normalerweise passiert das, wenn die Fischlies zu "kalt" gewesen sind. Ich lasse die immer gut 20 - 45 Minuten auf Zimmertemperatur "warm" werden, damit der Temperaturunterschied nicht zu krass ist.


----------



## MarioDD (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

frische Fische reißen immer beim braten...
Ist ein Zeichen für (Frische) Qualität.
Kannst ja mal in ein Fischrestaurant gehen-was glaubst du, warum die nicht reißen? 
Ansonsten liegt das daran, dass das Eiweiß quasi noch lebt.
Und was macht Eiweiß wenn es erhitzt wird? Es gerinnt!
Dazu kommt, dass die Haut einen anderen Zellaufbau hat als das Fleisch. Somit kommt es zu Spannungen.
Sehr gut zu beobachen, wenn du mal Deinen Zeigefinger ins siedende Öl steckst...

Nach der Totenstarre, welche nach ca 4Stunden erledigt ist, ist der Fisch nicht mehr anfällig gegen Hitze-zumindest reißt er dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

Super!

Danke ihr drei!:m


----------



## shorty 38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fische platzen auf beim Braten!*

Hallo, ich denke auch, daß der Fisch zu frisch und zu kalt war. Spül ihn einfach vorher mit heißem Wasser ab und würze ihn es dann, wende ihn in Mehl und brate ihn im heißen Öl an. Wende ihn nach einer Minute und mach das Gleiche mit der anderen Seite. Dann ab mit ihm und der Pfanne in den Backofen bei 140 Grad mit Umluft für 10 Minuten(je nach Größe). Das Öl sollte aber nicht überhitzt sein. Gib kurz vor dem Anbraten ein Stück Butter in die Pfanne. Sollte die Butter sofort braun werden, ist das Öl zu heiß. Gruß Shorty


----------

